# new 585???



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

recently built up a 585 origin. when riding over some nasty pavement i hear a "tud" like noise coming from the headset, stem area. anyone else experience this? any thoughts?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I have what you are talking about on my 555. Three vists to different bike shops and it's still there. No idea either....


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

fixed. headset was torqued down enough.


----------

